# Adventures in Mouse-trapping



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

OK, about a week ago I spotted two mice in my garage. I set up two traps, one a conventional spring-loaded trap and one glue trap, placed very near each other at the base of the open garage door.

Night 1: Caught one mouse in the glue trap. Replaced the glue trap. Spring trap with bait undisturbed.

Night 2: The glue trap is gone! No sign of it anywhere. Spring trap with bait undisturbed.

Night 3: Glue trap undisturbed. The spring trap is still loaded, but the hunk of cheese bait is gone!

 Night 4: Again, nothing in the glue trap, aside from a few random ants and a spider. Again, the spring trap is still set, but the hunk of cheese bait is gone!


So, the mystery is, is a mouse smart enough to get a hunk of cheese off a trap without springing it? Twice? Or can some other critter do that? And what critter can maybe manage to get one paw caught in the glue, but still able to walk off like that?

The spring trap works fine, I tested it twice with a scrap stick of 1x2.

And the weather is calm, no gusty winds or anything that could have blown the bait or the trap away.
 
Thoughts? 
.
.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

If the cheese dries out a little it can be dislodged easily.

Switch baits to a pinch of BREAD CRUST, wedged securely under the little tang on the bait bar.

Irresistable to mice, they love bread more than cheese. 


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The ants are eating the bait without springing the trap. You can prevent that by sprinkling a small amount of 5% Seven dust in that area.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-make-better-mouse-trap-free-84263/


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Use peanut butter for bait on the spring trap. Align the the trap parallel to a wall.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

TheEplumber said:


> http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-make-better-mouse-trap-free-84263/


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Mickey gets caught cheating on Minnie.


----------

